# Diablo III



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Anyone on the forums playing Diablo III?????!!!!!


----------



## thmh (Mar 17, 2011)

psh i just did i big water change so i can fully devote myself to d3


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

me too!~~!!!!!


----------



## TypeZERO (Jul 20, 2007)

Battletag
typezero#1670


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh ya picking this up later today.


----------



## BeerBaron (Sep 4, 2009)

Really, I was never huge into Diablo 2. Don't get me wrong, I put several hours in and owned LoD as well- it just never clicked with me, like I witnessed with everyone around me.

Present day, Diablo 3. 4:06am. I finally I get in live. Roll a monk, pop a Lo- Cal Monster and start Thunder Fisting my way through hoards of skeletons. That lasted til' 6ish in the morning and I went to sleep with an half smile knowing the wait was worth it. My first thoughts were how smooth and visually pleasing the combat felt and looked. The game looks great and cinematics some of the best. It still carries that eerie Diablo feel, with a good kick of nostalgia but with lots of refreshing changes. I haven't played with the auction house yet or anything, but the real life money aspect sounds really interesting.

So I went with the bearded, fist bashing Monk and so far they are really fun. Teleporting around and smashing heads with your fists makes for very fast paced, satisfying combat. I'm only level 8 so far and id assume it'll only get better once I get some mantras and runes for skills.

If you haven't notice by now, well, I'm really enjoying the game. Each class looks as fun as the other, different hard modes, no monthly fee, real money auction house- I can see myself playing Diablo 3 for a very long time..................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................That is until Guild Wars 2 comes out=)


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

So tempting... maybe I'll pick it up today... after work...


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

Kerohime said:


> So tempting... maybe I'll pick it up today... after work...


Do it! Do it!

It will take away the stress from work!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Yup, I just did.


----------



## do_0b (Mar 3, 2008)

GG social life


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Gamertag: Kerohime#1121


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

I'm scared at how addictive this game is to me... I got into work at noon...


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Loving my Witch doctor, Drenco#1912 .


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well ... I've been absent from the forum for a few days ... or em ... since MAy 15th 
I am finally into act II now. I could have been there a long time ago, but have decided to run with a few other characters. Now I have:
- lvl 14 babarian
- lvl 16 monk
- lvl 21 sorceress
- lvl 10 mage

My mage is a magic item hunter. That's why it took me so long to move on in the game. I look under every rock in every level.

So let me know if you want any items. You can have it for free ... I melted down 100+ magical items.

ID: TerrorGrim#1687 (sorry server down! again! they just extended a 1 hour outage into a 2 hour outage on the fly again.)

I still haven't finished the game, but already, I am getting the feel of a re-run of D2. So plot wise, it looks like the re-did D2 but with better graphics. Speaking of graphics, the graphics where amazing. I was - oooo ---- ahhhhh - for 3 hours before things settle in. I actually got killed while staring the vista heh. But at below lvl 10, you have unlimited death with out any penalty that I can see. So meh.

Want to hear a good joke?
Blizzard error 317002!

Heh, I was one of those pissed off guy how got axed in the middle of a game. Then I went on a rampage and sent a bunch of hate mails to Blizzard.

You'll have to excuse me now, I'll be sending Blizzard more hate mails ... their server is down again and they just did a 1 hour to 2 hour extended outage on the fly. What a bunch of #@#[email protected] idiots.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Heh, I was one of those pissed off guy how got axed in the middle of a game. Then I went on a rampage and sent a bunch of hate mails to Blizzard.
> 
> You'll have to excuse me now, I'll be sending Blizzard more hate mails ... their server is down again and they just did a 1 hour to 2 hour extended outage on the fly. What a bunch of #@#[email protected] idiots.


LOL, that's how they get free hype!


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Hah, so you decided to play every character except mine!
I'm loving the Witch Doctor too! But I'll probably make a Wizard when some other friends start later, and possibly a barbarian, but I prefer ranged classes. 

I just love the WD because of the creepy and fun skills. Its like chaotic when I'm playing on it! And the Grasp of Death skill is such a good mob control skill!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Kerohime said:


> Hah, so you decided to play every character except mine!
> I'm loving the Witch Doctor too! But I'll probably make a Wizard when some other friends start later, and possibly a barbarian, but I prefer ranged classes.
> 
> I just love the WD because of the creepy and fun skills. Its like chaotic when I'm playing on it! And the Grasp of Death skill is such a good mob control skill!


Oh, I'll get around to it eventually. I've play with a witch doc in a party before. Damn, it was confusing as hell in the spider cave, because he just leveled up and changes his spells options. I was a she-monk (num? err anyway), I was attacking all over the place and thought it was a stupid bug (pun) with the game. Eventually, I realize that he was the one who's throwing those jars of spiders around. It was a WTF moment for me. But still, even then, it was still confusing even after I knew about. I half suspected that he/she did that purposely in the spider cave. Grrr..

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

lol actually, I switched to my toad in the spider cave... because i though tit was going to be confusing for everyone and its awkward with spiders attacking spiders. 

But that is basically my favorite combination... 
1. zombie dogs
2. grasp of death for snaring and damage
3. Spiders for chaotic ranged attack
4. summon charging zombies for enemies that get too close

I love it! hehe


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

Baal#1465

Add me fellow aquaria friends


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Zebrapl3co said:


> Oh, I'll get around to it eventually. I've play with a witch doc in a party before. Damn, it was confusing as hell in the spider cave, because he just leveled up and changes his spells options. I was a she-monk (num? err anyway), I was attacking all over the place and thought it was a stupid bug (pun) with the game. Eventually, I realize that he was the one who's throwing those jars of spiders around. It was a WTF moment for me. But still, even then, it was still confusing even after I knew about. I half suspected that he/she did that purposely in the spider cave. Grrr..


Haha arent ya glad I didnt use spiders? Just spells .


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Mauk#2569 add me add me


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

witch doctor zoomed through normal way faster than my sorc, and not solely because I know the game better, but I'd rip right through mobs. I cleared the keep in 10 min.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

What! I started play the witch doc yesterday. It's not as easy as it looks. Maybe because I am still low level. I still like Tropicana's doc though. Looks impressive and intimidating.
But I can't keep up with you people. Man, some of you already hit 50+.
I eventually gave up on the sorceress. I die so many times going against Baal. In ACT III I have to run away so many times, that it's making a slow progress.
I am back to leveling up my she-Monk. This is the easiest one to play. Even better than the barbarian.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

haha! yea my hubby picked it up the day after it came out. I've never been into that game myself, but mainly because he's always on it lol


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Ciddian said:


> haha! yea my hubby picked it up the day after it came out. I've never been into that game myself, but mainly because he's always on it lol


If you have the patience to wait a while. Let him got at it and work out all the frustration first.
I don't know about you guys, but I am so frustrated with the constant disconnect that I don't find it that fun anymore. This game is still beta in my opinion. Blizzard simply don't have enough server power to handle the job. Either that, or the game was poorly written.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I've only had a few d/cs on the 15th and 16th... otherwise its just maintenance downtown for me, I was able to play quite a bit this weekend without many problems.


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

hell is impossible lol


----------



## GaryC (Apr 2, 2012)

Damnit!! I just found out I was default to European servers and now I have to start over. Level 40 all gone


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Is anyone in inferno act 1? (That really sucks gary, why would it be default euro?)


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

act 3 inferno here..
41k dps wizard 

Just rushing through the game so i can quit.. It's kinda addicting so I wanna get it over with hah!


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

Well, I found out why I've been getting choppy and disconnects now. Low WIFI band width. I haven't had anymore problems once I connected a network cable directly into my laptop. Going to shop for a new router.
Something weird happened though. I had my mage stacked up with ~70% get magic items. While I was in ACT III, I found that my multiplier isn't working. I though it was the crappy stage, but my she-monk was able to get even more magic items. So I though the mage sucks. But after the recent patch. My mage's multiplier is working again. Damn my mage is powerful now, Death ray kills everything.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Canadianbettas said:


> act 3 inferno here..
> 41k dps wizard
> 
> Just rushing through the game so i can quit.. It's kinda addicting so I wanna get it over with hah!


How did you get past act 2?! wow 41k dps... i'm half that lol.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Oct 18, 2009)

my friend is a tank lol he tanks i kill


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

wanna get me past?!


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I just got the game. Level 7 monk right now. 

Solar#1162


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Inferno is impossible!

I so want to quit the game now! D=


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

Lvl 60 DH in Act 3 Hell... I'm only playing "casually" so I'm probably considered a noob... But geeeeessss... being 1 shotted by things like the lickers is NOT fun.


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

I gave up on my mage for the momment. Got tire if kiting and it takes forever to level up. Going on with my other charaters. Now that the game have finally stabalized, it's actually pretty fun. Too bad I don't have the amount of free time I had back on May.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Darkside (Sep 14, 2009)

The nerf to monster dmg made the game much easier, I can breeze through inferno acts 1-3 on my Barb now.


----------

